
Only 3% of people research how a charity spends their money before donating - cryptofits
https://www.lemonade.com/blog/how-to-optimize-your-social-impact/#
======
notlukesky
If most donators did do research then they would not contribute even a tax
deductible dime. Well documented charity scams include building just six
houses for half a billion US dollars by the Red Cross:

[https://www.propublica.org/article/how-the-red-cross-
raised-...](https://www.propublica.org/article/how-the-red-cross-raised-half-
a-billion-dollars-for-haiti-and-built-6-homes)

These well known charities gave between 0% to less than 12% to their intended
recipients:

[https://smartasset.com/mortgage/the-50-worst-charities-in-
am...](https://smartasset.com/mortgage/the-50-worst-charities-in-america-how-
to-keep-from-being-scammed)

Only way to give aid with certainty (with charity foundations eating it up
with “admin” expenses) is to avoid agency risk and give directly. In fact that
is Bill and Melinda Gates set up their eponymous charity and why Warren
Buffett will contribute to it.

